# Power feeders



## firemanperry (Jun 14, 2021)

Good afternoon. I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but here it goes.
I was recently give a Bridgewood shaper and have cleaned it up, rewired it, and added the new plug to my shop. I am now in the market for a power feeder to use with it. 
I've looked I to the Grizzly baby feeder (1/8 HP) and what I could find on the Infinity feeder (also 1/8 HP) as well as Grizzly's 1/4 HP and the Shop Fox 1/4 HP model.the first 2 are in the low $400range and the Shop Fox is in the 700 range.
I don't know the first thing about power feeders and would love some information and recommendations. If there are others out there worth looking into as well.
I am just a hobbyist but also don't mind putting the money into something. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Depends on what you intend to run through and how much. I've ran the small baby feeders on 8/4 and it's done fine with a hands on assist, but if I was youngg and looking for a lifetime power feeder I would spend money and cover all my needs..


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

What size/model shaper?

The 1/4hp unit might be ok if its a 1.5hp shaper

Otherwise the 1/2hp units are a better fit for the 3hp shapers.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 above comments:

- 1/4HP is fine for 1-2HP shaper. But if you want to run large profile, single pass on a 3-5HP shaper; you will want more HP. Standard in most tools I have used is 1HP on 3-5HP shaper.

- Might want to search WWW on wheel count and wheel spacing .vs. part size. 3 wheel units work most of time, but large heavy parts sometimes need 4+ wheels and more HP.

Other brands? 
Maggi/Steff (makes OEM feeders for many folks), Extrema, Co-Matic.

Best Luck.


----------

